# Great Kozy Heat Fireplace Deals



## phishheadmi (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanted to wait until I actually received my fireplace before posting, but I just got a really good deal on a kozy heat model "Thief River Falls".  I found the unit on Ebay and contacted the seller direct...Turns out he's a dealer in Belleville, IL.  Hearthside Grill and Fireplace is the name of the dealership, I talked to Mark.  I had priced the TRF model at several local dealers and the prices ranged from $1450-$1550 (base unit).  I purhcased the unit from Mark for $700 with another $150 freight to Northern Michigan.  The unit just came last night and it's great...no issues or damage whatsoever (well, ok, the LP conversion kit was missing but they've overnighted another one).  And actually had a nice bonus, the units I priced had the bare interior firebox (no refractory) and the one I received had the upgraded brick refractory!  I know he had a few TRF's available as well as the Minnetonka and the Princeton...all nice fireplaces...I would have gone w/ the Minne, but needed the shallower depth of the TRF.  Should have it installed tomorrow and stoned up over the weekend!


----------

